# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Statistique]Billet sans statistique, bug ?

## kolodz

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un Bug avec les stastique sur l'un de mes billets de blog :
[i18n]Ubisoft cas d'cole ?
Celui-ci affiche 0 affichages, ce qui me semble bizarre.
Deplus celui-ci a t publi lundi 15 dcembre et il se trouve que ce jour ne figure pas dans les statistiques fournit par le blog.



> *
> Statistiques*
> 
> Date                       Billets     Commentaires     Visiteurs 
> Dcembre 16, 2014    0           0                      2
> Dcembre 14, 2014    0           0                      1
> Dcembre 12, 2014    0           0                      2
> Dcembre 11, 2014    0           0                      4
> Dcembre 10, 2014    1           0                      9


Ce n'est pas particulirement problmatique. C'est juste un peu gnant, car pour le moment, c'est le seul retour que j'ai pour savoir si le sujet du billet tait intressant ou non.
En plus, c'est un sujet diffrent de ce que j'ai fait avant. (D'o ma curiosit sur le problme)


Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Bovino

Quand on va sur ton lien, on a droit 



> Blog spcifi(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur


ceci expliquant probablement cela.  ::aie:: 

Tu as certainement d mettre le billet en statut priv ou invisible ou je ne sais quoi.  :;):

----------


## kolodz

Ceci explique cela...
Non aucune configuration spcifique de mon ct. Le billet est mme visible dans le flux des blogs... Enfin pour moi !

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Bovino

Oui, a semble normal que toi, tu puisses le voir.

Sinon, quand tu modifies le billet, tout en bas tu as une rubrique options, avec une case  cocher "Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs", a pourrait venir de l. Ou encore en-dessous une liste droulante publication, tu es peut-tre sur "publication planifie" ?

----------


## kolodz

Pas loin :


> tat de publication: bauche


Du coup, bug sur la visualisation des bauches personnelles non publi sur la page : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/

Ceux-ci ne devrait pas tre vue sur cette page logiquement.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

